# Progress Journal - Rescue Horses in Training



## BurningAmber520 (Jan 6, 2009)

12/4/2012

Spent a lot of time with Hattie, showed the barn manager how much we've done so far, and she was really impressed. I have her leading well, we can do figure 8's with her following me without me holding the lead. She's still a little funny about having her feet handled but we're getting there. I also put a saddle pad on her, on her back, her but, her neck, her ears, and she was great with it, didn't care one bit. Going to redo this lesson a couple times and work with her feet more, then hopefully get her bridled soon! 






I'm uploading some more videos so I'll post them soon! 

I also spent sometime out in the field with Mary Jane, who let me cuddle on her while she was laying down.











I also want to do some work with Colette, who is actually Hatties daughter, and is even more shy then her momma.


----------



## BurningAmber520 (Jan 6, 2009)

A few more videos from yesterday

I somehow managed to take this one upside down (I'm attempting to edit it so hopefully it will eventually show up right side up) but I'm posting it anyway! Hatties never had a saddle pad on before.







A couple of videos of Rowdy (bay) and Julius (roan) Playing











And Colette trying to decide if I can be trusted or not!


----------

